
A KPI dashboard for early-stage SaaS startups - chrija
http://christophjanz.blogspot.de/2013/12/a-kpi-dashboard-for-early-stage-saas.html
======
davidu
This stuff is critical for a business. I review our dashboards daily / weekly.
We use Birst now (will put you back 5+ figures) but started out with something
just like this.

~~~
chrija
Glad you like it, thanks for the comment!

------
Major_Grooves
Ah-ha nice co-incidence - I was in your office today and telling my co-founder
you are the master of SaaS metrics. :)

------
kylered
Looks great! You are making a big assumption with linear, fixed COGS scaling.
I will probably use this, as it's a great document, but I'm going to add some
more flexibility for COGS line items.

I wish AWS bills scaled like that :)

